# Hunt Timing



## mikecatt13 (Dec 13, 2014)

Planning a hunt this fall, only our second time to NoDak so looking for some assistance. We went the first week in November last year trying to focus on snows. It was unseasonably warm, most said it's usually risking freeze out that time of year.

We are looking at targeting ducks and darks this year as the snows kicked our butts lol planning to start in the southern 1/3 of the state kind of jamestown area and move north if needed.

So here's my question, and I know it changes year to year and depends on weather but what's the better chance for the best duck and dark hunting and migration the week of October 14th or 21st? The 14th works best for scheduling but if it's too early we can make the 21st work. Any input appreciated thanks


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

The weather in Canada is the major influence. Either of those time can be fine but it can also be sunny and 75 with south winds which will not be pushing new birds into the area. The major push of birds is usually later but they can blow through pretty quick if conditions change, ie., freeze up and covered in snow. Halloween is a pretty good hedge but you run into more posted signs due to the start of deer season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

One thing to be aware of is that Oct. 19 to the 23 is both ND and Minn Teachers Convention. No school. Probably the most hunters in the state.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'd expect better chance at migratories later in the month.
Good luck.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Halloween Weekend. Weather is always the wild card, but seems like the best time of year for me. Posted land up the wazoo and lots of trucks on gravel roads, so you need to do your due diligence to find feeds of the beaten path. But it's possible.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive got a buddy that hunts Jamestown area. he goes out oct 25th nearly every year and every year he says he is too early by atleast a week, he also deer hunts the 3A season in Mn so this is a conflict of interest. they still shoot ducks but it's not peak typically for him.

by the14th the local ducks and geese are beat up and are very skittish.

best of luck


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

templey_41 said:


> Ive got a buddy that hunts Jamestown area. he goes out oct 25th nearly every year and every year he says he is too early by atleast a week, he also deer hunts the 3A season in Mn so this is a conflict of interest. they still shoot ducks but it's not peak typically for him.
> 
> by the14th the local ducks and geese are beat up and are very skittish.
> 
> best of luck


The migration definitely is getting later. For three years in a row now, some of the best feeds I've seen have been on the Friday of deer opener as I've been driving to my hunting spot. Too bad posted land is impossible to get on at that time unless you know people. November is definitely the month when there are more birds that are less pressured.


----------



## KJH (Aug 23, 2006)

I hunt there every year. At first, we huntedaround October 15th, then a week later, and then a week later. Now I wouldn't go earlier than Halloween. We are planning on watching the weather and migration this year and headed out anytime after November 1st.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Ducks in fields? Halloween or after.

Non mallard ducks in potholes? Early Oct.


----------



## bassinmeyer (Feb 22, 2014)

Keep in mind if you are planning to hunt any public land the PLOTS and ND management lands are off limits for non-residents the first week of pheasant season.


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 13, 2014)

jimmymuller said:


> Firstly, If you're going to hunt heavily then you have two options: The first is to avoid the crowds by hunting weekdays, especially the middle of the week, as weekend warriors might use a Friday or Monday to make a three-day weekend. Also sit tightly in thick cover, particularly in the late morning or early afternoon, when hunters heading out of or into the woods are more likely to move deer. This is best way to hunt timely to get maximum results.


This was for waterfowl hunting lol but thanks


----------

